# London clinics offering DIUI for single women



## SMCParis (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Long story short: I’m single, soon 36, live in Paris, never been pregnant. I want to get pregnant with anon. donor sperm. This is not possible in France for single women and London is the easiest place for me to travel to for treatment (my native country being too far). I am covering the cost 100% myself. 

So… I somehow got stuck with the idea of London Women’s Clinic  (LWC) and started making preparations for booking my first consultation there. I’m getting the initial scan and blood tests done here in Paris so that I don’t have to travel to London for the tests and then the consultation.

Now I realized, duh!, that LWC is not the only clinic for single women in London. There’s the Bridge Clinic for example (with very similar website & materials which make me wonder whether they are somehow linked to LWC?).

Can anyone share their experiences of clinics in London, especially regarding costs?

I am specifically looking for a clinic that treats single women and is within easy reach of London St Pancras…

Many thanks for your help,

SMCParis


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I realise London is probably an easier option for you but have you looked at Denmark? 

Clinics there will be able to offer you a far bigger choice of donors. It will be cheaper too.


----------



## SMCParis (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your response! 

I've decided on London as I can travel there on short notice by train (i.e. book my tickets "on ovulation" ). Denmark is not such easy reach from Paris. 

RE: cost, I'm mainly interested in learning if there are big differences in the cost of London clinics.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Loads of London clinics offer services to single women - lister and crgh being two of the highest success rates in the uk for ivf,  plus Homerton, bridge, Create, Crm, guys, hammersmith, 92 Harley st to name a few if you look on the HFEA guidance they will list what each clinic offers  & stats x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi you say anon donor sperm? You will not be able to do this in England. Your best bet s Spain RlxRlx


----------



## SMCParis (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for your responses! I And sorry for not having been clear - new to the terminology I guess - I'm looking to use an anonymous donor (whose details the child will get eventually) from a sperm bank as opposed to a known donor.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

From what I can remember (from my sperm seeking days !) the London Women's Clinic has the biggest sperm bank. 

Some of the clinics (like CRM) source their sperm from the Danish clinics and ship it over. 

LWC is prob your best bet


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

LWC is now affiliated with Bridge pretty much all the London clinics offer IUI to single women (ARGC being one notable exception) and costs here tend to be broadly similar within London LWC has the advantage of having its own large sperm bank so there is rarely a wait for treatment and you may (not guaranteed) even get a choice of donor
Some clinics (CRM is one) will ask that you import sperm from European/US sperm banks so I would imagine LWC is your best bet for ease and speed of treatment
For 'straightforward' cases, LWC are very good. Well used to treating single women and well organised. If at any point (hopefully not for you) things get more complex - eg IUI/IVF with standard protocol is not working, then I would look elsewhere - I found LWC a bit 'one size fits all'
best of luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## SMCParis (Oct 4, 2013)

Many thanks Suitcase for your response and thoughts! Having researched the many clinics, and like you say, it cost wise they are very similar. I think I will indeed try LWC first and then if things get more complicated, reconsider other options. 

(Just found out I have to go to England on another business in 10 days' time so hoping to get an appointment for the initial consultation during that trip!)


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

LWC offer open days. 
I personally did not like the feel of the clinic - lovely in terms of building - yet felt like one of many cattle being pushed through for market! 
That said the clinic I went with at first which is smaller and more friendly has also turned into feeling chaotic and as though no treatment is fully planned or thought through! 

My advice is to try and visit a shortlist of clinics if you can time wise. 

MMI


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi there - I was at The Lister which is near to Victoria station and had a great experience, although I didn't go for IUI the certainly do it. LWC do indeed have their own sperm bank where-as the Lister ask you to ship sperm from Xytex or European Sperm Bank. They have many shipments every week so you can share with others. I didn't have the best feeling from LWC either but nothing much to base it on, more that I was very happy at The Lister. They are certainly not the cheapest however. Wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## SMCParis (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the information Natclare. Actually I ended up making an appointment with the Bridge Centre - by chance will be in London next week and they happened to have a cancelled appointment time available. Excited!


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

You may want to look at CRM. I was with them for a while in 2009 and remember that then they claimed to treat quite a number of French women as one of the consultants (co-founder?) was French I think.  Not sure if that is an advantage or not! CRM is not far from Baker St tube. Rlx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Just to add, I recently had tx at CRM and they were excellent. As far as I'm aware the director and founder is French. 
A x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

think CRM do require you to import sperm from the US though - which you may not want to do if easier to use a clinic with its own bank
Suitcase
x


----------



## SMCParis (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your suggestions! For now I'm going to see if I can start treatment at the Bridge Clinic. If not, or if it gets complicated, I will look at the other options again. 

"Frenchness" not a draw factor for me as I'm not French and don't speak French fluently - something I'll probably need to fix if I'm ever to give birth in Paris!!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

SMCParis, there is another SMC currently living in Paris - she used to post on the singles board as LondonScot.  She's a Brit and did give birth in France, so she might be a good person to have a chat with?  You could send her a PM, or alternatively let me know and I will send her a message over ******** for you.


A-Mx


----------



## SMCParis (Oct 4, 2013)

That sounds great indekiwi! Would you mind sending her a message and then she could get in touch with me if she has time? I would be thrilled to be in contact with her. Thanks a lot!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Will do.   x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Have sent you a PM hun. 


A-Mx


----------

